# Disney Hollywood Studios (antes Disney MGN)



## cyctorres

Continuamos nuestro viaje  con el tercer parque terrestre que se creo.



Disney's Hollywood Studios es un parque temático localizado en Walt Disney World, cerca de Orlando, Florida en Estados Unidos. Abrió sus puertas en mayo de 1989 y tiene una extensión de 546 000 m². El tema del parque son las películas realizadas en Hollywood y programas de televisión. La única relación del parque con Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer (MGM) es a través de un contrato que permite a Disney utilizar el nombre y el logotipo de MGM para marketing y otros contratos separados que permiten al parque utilizar contenido de MGM en algunas atracciones.

Desde el 7 de enero del 2008 el parque ha cambiado de nombre y de símbolo pasando a llamarse Disney's Hollywood Studios (Anteriormente era conocido como Disney MGM Studios).

La idea de construir los estudios Disney MGM comenzó en Epcot, cuando se buscaba crear una nueva atracción con un tema sobre el cine. Después de que el presidente de Disney, Michael Eisner, viera los planos, pidió que la nueva atracción fuera construida en un nuevo parque dedicado al cine, Hollywood y a la industria del entretenimiento.

EL concepto original de los estudios Disney MGM era funcionar no solo como un parque temático sino como estudios de cine y televisión completos. Cuando Disney MGM abrió sus puertas en 1989, tenía 2 áreas dedicadas a estudios de producción y animación, en las cuales se produjeron varios proyectos de Disney y los estudios se utilizaron en la filmación de diversos proyectos de otras compañías.

Después de un tiempo de operaciones, se decidió reducir las áreas de los estudios de cine, trasladando el personal y operaciones a los estudios principales de Disney en Burbank, California


----------



## cyctorres

El simbolo de este parque es el gorro de hechicero mickey de la pelicula Fantasia


----------



## cyctorres

Algunas de las atracciones de este parque son:

Star Tours
Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular
Jedi Training Academy
Jim Henson's Muppet*Vision 3D
Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show
Studio Backlot Tour,
Walt Disney: One Man's Dream
Journey Into Narnia
Toy Story Midway Mania!
Voyage of the Little Mermaid
The Magic of Disney Animation
Disney Junior
Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith
The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror


----------



## cyctorres

Este es un buen parque para fotos con tus personajes y para la famosas "fotos magicas" las cuales luego le dare una muestra


----------



## cyctorres

7


----------



## cyctorres

Igual que el Reino Magico y Epcot, este parque sufrio cambios en su icono ya que anteriormente su simbolo fue este:


----------



## cyctorres

Saludos. ultima noticia :
La atraccion de Star Tours abrio ayer nuevamente. Esta atraccion ahora tiene la capacidad de cambiar cada cierto tiempo la pelicula que ahora veras en 3D. Esto significa que puedes montarte varias vesces al dia y veras una pelicula diferente la mayoria de las veces, esto asi lo indico George Lucas persona que estubo varios años preparando esta atraccion para disney.
si deseas ver mas o menos de que se trata una de las nuevas peliculas busca en el site de videos yo...be  bajo el nombre de Star Tours 2 - The Adventure Continue Ride Video & Walk-Through - HD - Disney Resort. Recuerda que la pelicula no se ve bien debido al efecto 3D y como la persona lo grabo pero asi tendras una idea de como es una de las nuevas peliculas.


----------



## robbarren

De su madre de cáncer


----------



## Advntur2Disney

Alguien ha ido a Disney Studios recientemente?
... o a la nueva atracion de Star Tours?

Quisiera ir!!!


----------



## cyctorres

Parece que aun nadie ha ido pero continuaremos esperando


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

pero... al final el tanque de agua con las orejas lo quitaron?! para mí ése siempre fue y será el símbolo del parque. También lo es en los Studios en DLRP.


----------



## cyctorres

m-tinkerbelle said:


> pero... al final el tanque de agua con las orejas lo quitaron?! para mí ése siempre fue y será el símbolo del parque. También lo es en los Studios en DLRP.



 Todavia puedes ver el tanque cuando das el backlot Tour, solo que el centro del parque es el sombreo, mucha gente preferia ese tanque de agua inclusive el teatro chino que esta detras del sombrero, pero ya tu sabes son deciciones gerenciales.


----------



## Odyssey13

Arrepentido para imponer, yo practico mi español. ¿De todos modos, los espaguetis son mi alimento mexicano predilecto, hay dondequiera en WDW de encontrarlo? Gracias.


----------



## cyctorres

Odyssey13 said:


> Arrepentido para imponer, yo practico mi español. ¿De todos modos, los espaguetis son mi alimento mexicano predilecto, hay dondequiera en WDW de encontrarlo? Gracias.



the best place to find the spaghetti is in epcot


----------



## cyctorres

Un Update  a Algunas de las atracciones de este parque son:



Star Tours

Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular( rumores indican que pronto será cerrada)

Jedi Training Academy

Jim Henson's Muppet*Vision 3D

Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show

Studio Backlot Tour,( fue cerrado el tour)

Walt Disney: One Man's Dream

Journey Into Narnia(fue Cambiado el tema)

Toy Story Midway Mania!

Voyage of the Little Mermaid

The Magic of Disney Animation

Disney Junior

Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith

The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror


----------



## cyctorres

cyctorres said:


> El simbolo de este parque es el gorro de hechicero mickey de la pelicula Fantasia


 El gorro fue removido, ahora solo se ve el teatro chino, no han dicho si este se quedara como el símbolo del parque , ya que también se comenta que el nombre de parque  cambiara también


----------



## Durski

hola


----------

